
Ask HN: How to set up a laptop for teaching a teenager programming - sume
The internet connection is pretty bad so I&#x27;d like the install to be as self-contained as possible. The programming language does not matter, what&#x27;s important is the ability to teach basic principles while being fun&#x2F;interesting enough and  does not require online content. A linux based system would be an added bonus
======
zeroprox
I think this looks like a good way to teach a teen using minecraft. It is
windows 10 based though, and doesn't look to use an actual programming
language, but does provide a good way of learning the fundamentals that most
languages do have.
[https://makecode.com/blog/minecraft/10-18-2017](https://makecode.com/blog/minecraft/10-18-2017)
After they make it through that you could transition them to learning java and
making minecraft mods which should be interesting enough. Personally, I think
having access to google/stack overflow is a must when learning a language, not
being able to ask or find answers to questions can be a huge turn off for
newer programmers and may make them want to give up.

